# Zufällige kurze Internetaussetzer - LAN wie WLAN



## Divine98 (3. März 2018)

*Zufällige kurze Internetaussetzer - LAN wie WLAN*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Problem ist, dass ich immer wieder (manchmal mehrmals die Stunde, mal 2 Stunden nicht) kurze Unterbrechungen der Internetverbindung habe.
Ich spiele beispielsweise CS:GO (ein Shooter) am Desktop-PC und habe einen kurzen Time-out, das heißt meine Spiel 'friert' kurz ein und geht dann weiter... Dieses Problem habe ich schon seit etwa einem Jahr, hat mich aber nicht so sehr gestört. Nun werde ich seit einer Woche fast ausnahmslos komplett vom Server geschmissen und muss wieder neu joinen, das macht es extrem nervig und zeitweise unspielbar. Die Aussetzer habe ich auch am Laptop über Wlan im Browser und an der PS4 in Fortnite (auch ein Shooter). Also egal welches Gerät, Wlan oder LAN - die Aussetzer sind da...

Als ich meinen Vater darauf angesprochen habe, hat er im Fritz-Box-Programm nach Fehlern geschaut. Dieses zeigt aber keine an.... Ich weiß leider nicht genau wie mein Vater das ganze hin und her verkabelt hat :/ Falls das wichtig zu wissen wäre, bitte sagen dann bringe ich das in Erfahrung. Da ich aus anderen Threads nicht wirklich schlau geworden bin, dieser Thread.

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## ZITQ (5. März 2018)

*AW: Zufällige kurze Internetaussetzer - LAN wie WLAN*

Hey,

Hast du während diesen Aussetzern generell kein Internet, oder tritt es nur in gewissen Anwendungen auf?

Schalt dich mal auf die FritzBox auf und schau mal, ob Firmware-Updates verfügbar sind. Falls ja; einfach mal installieren.
Einfach in einem Browser-Fenster in die Adressleiste "fritz.box" eingeben und mit dem Gerätepasswort (steht auf der Rückseite der FritzBox) einloggen, sofern dies nicht abgeändert wurde. (Dein Vater müsste dieses Kennwort jedoch haben, wenn er bereits nach Fehlern geschaut hat.
In der Weboberfläche müsste es igendwo den Reiter "System" ö.ä. geben... ...weiß ich leider gerade nicht aus dem Kopf, aber wenn du dich ein bisschen durchklickst, wirst du bestimmt fündig... ...dort kannst du dann o.g. Firmeware-Updates installieren.

Ich habe diese sporadischen Ausfälle momentan auch, allerdings wird das an den Bäumen auf der Leitung liegen, welche nach dem Sturm umgefallen sind.  In meinem Fall kümmert sich die Telekom bereits um dieses Problem...
Auf meinem SpeedPort ist die Kontrollleuchte für "Online" während diesen Ausfällen aus.

Hängst du mit deinen Geräten direkt an der FritzBox, oder befinden sich zwischen den Geräten und der FB noch Access Points, Switche o.ä?

Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal deinen Anbieter kontaktieren und deine Leitung durchmessen lassen. Die Problematik muss nämlich nicht zwingend intern sein. 

Greetz ZITQ


----------



## ACDSee (5. März 2018)

*AW: Zufällige kurze Internetaussetzer - LAN wie WLAN*

Hallo,

dein Problem kann viele Ursachen haben, von eigenen Einstellungen im Switch oder Router für Zwangs-Log-Outs, oder für eine Begrenzung der maximal zugelassenen Geräte im LAN/WLAN bis hin zum Internetanbieter selbst.
Es erscheint mir nicht möglich, das Problem aus der Ferne zu bewerten. Ich würde mal beim Internetanbieter anrufen und die Lage schildern.

Einfach drauf hinweisen, dass Ihr stabiles Internet erwartet, dass dies aktuell nicht der Fall ist und um Problembehebung bitten.
Ggf. Firmeware von Router und Switch aktualisieren, sofern das nicht automatisch oder durch den Anbieter passiert.
Evtl. schicken die euch einen Techniker raus, wenn die per Fernwartung nicht weiter kommen.

- zu langsam -


----------



## ZITQ (5. März 2018)

*AW: Zufällige kurze Internetaussetzer - LAN wie WLAN*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dein Problem kann viele Ursachen haben, von eigenen Einstellungen im Switch oder Router für Zwangs-Log-Outs, oder für eine Begrenzung der maximal zugelassenen Geräte im LAN/WLAN bis hin zum Internetanbieter selbst.
> Es erscheint mir nicht möglich, das Problem aus der Ferne zu bewerten. Ich würde mal beim Internetanbieter anrufen und die Lage schildern.
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. In meinem Fall kam auch direkt ein Techniker der Telekom vorbei. (zwei Tage nach Eröffnen eines Tickets)


----------



## 9maddin9 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Zufällige kurze Internetaussetzer - LAN wie WLAN*

Ich hatte vor 2 bis 3 Wochen auch diese Probleme, dass sich die Fritte "aufgehängt" und dadruch die DSL Sync verloren hatte bzw. einfach die Internetverbindung verloren hatte. Sie hatte sich aber jedesmal so "aufgehängt", dass sie sich von selbst neustarten musste (kein Connetcmöglichkeit zu ihr)
Aber, das Problem hat sich durch ein zusätzlichen "normalen" Neustart nicht beheben lassen. Ich hatte aber festgestellt, dass wir im Stromnetz sehr viele "wischer" (Stromaussetzer vom Anbieter) hatten. (mein Server reagiert empfindlich auf kurze Aussetzer)
Durch ein "Stecker" aus/ein und dazwischen ein paar Minuten warten, war das Thema erstmal für mich erledigt. Probier, das auch einmal ggf. die Fritte neu aufsetzten (macht aber etwas arbeit, jenachdem was alles eingestellt wurde, ggf. mit einer Sicherung arbeiten)
Jetzt läuft die Fritte mit meinen Server auf eine USV, da ich keine Lust hatte bei einem "wischer" meine Daten zu verlieren.


----------

